# Slide Out Motor Gone Bad



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey everyone - we have a 2005 28RSDS and our slide stopped working last trip. Just heard back from the dealer and they said the motor in the side slide is shot and it will be $864 to fix it! I cannot believe the motor is shot after only a dozen or so trips. Has anyone bought a motor on their own and put it in? Where did you buy the motor? How much brain damage was it to put in? I know the motor is under the dinnette. How hard is it to get to? Of course, the guy at the dealership made it sound like I could not do this on my own but I think I can. Any thoughts and advice? Thanks!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was just in there last night. Not hard to get to at all, dig around in the carpet and find the screw on the front edge. The whole panel the dinette is mounted to comes right out and there is an access hole under it for the motor. Now, how hard is it to get the motor out? I didnt look at that, its couldnt be to difficult though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Now the question as to why the motor is shot. That may be the real issue there!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I would first check the fuse for the slide then test for voltage at the motor ( you will have to push the switch to complete the circuit). If that checks out bench test the motor by using a 12v battery directly connected to the motor using a fused wire. If all of that doesn't work find the make and model # and look it up on the internet for a replacement. There are lots of RV supplys on the net. I found this on E-bay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RV-Slide-Ou...VQQcmdZViewItem and http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SLIDE-OUT-R...VQQcmdZViewItem . James


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I may be mistaken but I read here once that there was a fuse INSIDE the slide wall switch. Might want to take a look there too.


----------



## jaystermeister1 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a 2005 rsds too and mine went out in april due to my own fault. The dealer wanted $600 plus. Found the exact same one on ebay for $85. Then dealer changed out for $100. Works like new now. I went on ebay and typed up stearns 12 volt motor and found the exact one. Make sure it has the double shaft and not the single shaft or it won't work. They sent me the wrong one and had to re-shipp new one. The seller is willdlr, the company name is tri-state surplus. I just checked and they have one for $69 plus shipping. It will save you a bundle. Hope you have'nt bought one yet.


----------

